# job availability in toronto/temporary work visa



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, just looking for a bit of advice on temporary work visas and jobs. Im 33 and a qualified holistic therapist ( massage,reflexology,facials,body treatments etc) and i have also worked as skin care/cosmetic consultant (Lancome) for some time and my partners a personal trainer and has worked in health and fitness for some time. Are these jobs available and popular in Toronto area?
Also i want to ask about temporary work visas. We live in Scotland and wondered if its possible to get jobs over internet before we go to Canada. Can you get employed with an over the phone interview.I realise you cant get a visa without a job offer but we cannot afford to go for holiday to look for work then come back home and apply for visa. Any information would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

